
Spilld Email Server - luu
https://github.com/spilled-ink/spilld
======
GrinningFool

        > In contrast, Spilled.ink fetches all related images on 
        > server as soon as the email is received and encodes them 
        > into the message. This hides your location, and whether or 
        > not you opened the message, from trackers. 
    

Wouldn't this expose the validity of the email address to every embedded
tracker, since it's going to hit the tracking URLs to load the tracking images
for embedding into the email?

~~~
velcrovan
The validity is already known since most email servers will send a bounce if
the address is not valid.

~~~
GrinningFool
True, though it would still be considered as 'read' by the trackers.

~~~
velcrovan
The point of the feature though is that the trackers can no longer provide
meaningful insight beyond what the lack of a bounce provides, since the server
will always fetch whether the email is opened or not.

------
vbsteven
This is interesting.

After recently learning Mutt and falling in love with its macros and tag
handling I was thinking about implementing a GTD flow based on a local email
server and use mutt as the client.

This project might serve well for prototyping

~~~
shuzchen
You might be interested in
[https://github.com/zedshaw/lamson](https://github.com/zedshaw/lamson) It's
super old (died when python 2 was still the king) but probably more suited for
making programmatic mail applications

~~~
datashaman
Difficult to search for, so I'll ask on the chance that you know: I see .vel
files in that repository. Do you know anything about what language or format
that is?

~~~
shuzchen
[https://pypi.org/project/vellum/](https://pypi.org/project/vellum/)
[https://launchpad.net/vellum](https://launchpad.net/vellum)

------
pjc50
Could do with an explanation of why this is distinctive ..

~~~
shakna
It seems to me, that rather than using the maildir or mbox formats, they're
utilising sqlite for the backend, which, depending on how the schema ends up,
may be much faster.

~~~
Avamander
sqlite is not a proper choice for a service like this, something like Postgres
could actually provide a proper DBE that could net some performance benefits.

~~~
velcrovan
People running their own email servers probably don't need higher performance
than what SQLite can offer. Meanwhile the maintenance overhead of an SQLite-
based setup is almost nil, and migrations & backups are trivial — two big
benefits for people running their own email servers.-

~~~
Avamander
Migrations and backups are trivial with Postgres as well.

